# suche linux für netbook eeepc 1003hag für anfänger



## Draxx (2. April 2010)

Hi leute, 

suche derzeit ein Linux für mein Netbook von Asus dem EEEpc 1003HAG das wichtige zu dem model ist einfach das es ein eingebautes UMTS modul von "O2" mit an Board hat. 


Da ich in Linux noch nicht so firm bin, suche ich deshalb eins was ootb schon die wichtigsten Sachen mitbringt damit das teil gleich läuft, kleinere sachen kann ich mich dann schon durcharbeiten.

Was könnt ihr da einem Anfänger empfehlen, da es ja per USB stick installiert werden muss.

Kann ich die Rescue Partition von Win XP trotzdem behalten? Wollte die Normale WinXP version löschen da das soviel akku frist selbst nur beim Surfen oder so....

Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.


Mfg Draxx


----------



## Napofis (2. April 2010)

Hi ich find den Netbook Remix echt super, vor allen ist er gut wenn man so ein mini Display hat.
Ende Aprill sollte die 10.4 von Ubuntu als stable erscheinen, die sollte alle deine Hardware vollständig unterstützen.

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook


MFG Napofis


----------



## Draxx (2. April 2010)

na das hört sich doch gut an gäbe es noch ne alternative? so das man vergleichen könnte oder ist der Ubuntu Netbook Remix da schon am besten entwickelt?


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2010)

Hallo!



Draxx hat gesagt.:


> .....gäbe es noch ne alternative?


Eine?!
Linux fürs Netbook: Die Qual der Wahl

Viel Spass beim vergleichen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

